# where to buy iodine tablets....



## SaWilburn (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi,

I've booked a camping trip next month and have been advised to take iodine tablets for water purification. I've searched just about every chemist in Dubai but no-one stocks these. 

Does anyone know where I can get these from???

Many thanks,


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Can you not use standard water purification tablets that you can buy in any pharmacy?

-


----------



## SaWilburn (Jul 6, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> Can you not use standard water purification tablets that you can buy in any pharmacy?
> 
> -


I don't believe so because these are chlorine based which kills bacteria but not certain enzymes and the trip I'm going on is in Madagascar.....so properly in the jungle!


----------

